# Paola Rios



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 19, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my character can be found further down under "Pictures."*

Name: Paola Rios
Age: 21
Sex: Female
Species: Human/ Ailuranthropic Jaguar
Height: 5'11
Weight: Don't ask a lady that!
From: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Like this but with colors changed: chocolate-colored fur, (like a Chocolate Labrador), French-vanilla colored underside, long wavy chocolate-colored hair
- Markings: Black spots
- Eye color: Strawberry red
- Other details: D-Cup breasts, decent-size butt although not as big as Mona's
Behavior and Personality: Initially pretty shy, Paola has become increasingly outgoing and less inhibited since Ray-O spread his curse to her. She is still confused and shocked at to what has happened to her, but she seems to enjoy it at moments.

Skills: Can change from human to werecat
Weaknesses: Has the same huge apetite and libido as Ray-O, her transformations are still largely painful and involuntary

Likes: Dancing, Brazilian food, the beach, chocolate
Dislikes: Being board when there's nothing to do at night

History: Born in Brazil, she was quite an unusual specimen: a shy Brazilian girl that didn't go out to parties or engage in any intercourse as a teen. She met Ray-O during her first Carnaval. After dancing the night away and too many caipirinhas, she accidentally got bitten by Ray-O, and so he passed his ailuranthropy to her. Life would never be the same after becoming a were-jaguar.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Likes wearing loose, tropical dresses. And of course, beach clothes
Picture:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5622916/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6074994/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5528007/

Favorite food: Churrascaria
Favorite drink: Caipirinha
Favorite location: the beach
Favorite weather: Sunshine
Favorite color: Yellow

Least liked food: Ironically, black beans
Least liked drink: Bad coffee
Least liked location: Cold places 
Least liked weather: Snow

Significant other: Ray-O
Orientation: Bisexual


----------

